# 1 year old over heating in bed?



## MummyP

Hello,

With the recent cold weather I have dressed my LO in a long sleeve vest and fleecy gro and in a 2.5 grobag. (I did put on a pyjama top, but he appeared way to hot...damp at the nape of his neck!).

I hate having my feet to warm in bed to the point that I feel suffocated. My LO feet are so toasty in the above, that I worry that I may be overheating him or making him uncomfortable that it could interfere with his breathing. If he were too hot, would he wake? or could I be causing him harm?

His room temperature ranges at a high of 20(bedtime) and as low as 14 in the early hours 3am-6am!!! 

I appreciate my LO is not ill, I just want to do right by him 

Thanks


----------



## Car

Hi MummyP,

The best way to gauge what to dress babies/ children in is to see how comfortable you are with the temperature.  Apparently you should try to maintain a room temperature of around 20 degrees in theory but in practice having no children of my own and only me and DH to consider I certainly don't do that.  Obvioulsy where I work nursing sick children then we are always baking hot  

It is important for babies/ children not to overheat and certainly if LO is sweaty then that is too hot.  More clothing (like what you are doing) is considered better than more bedding cause bedding can be kicked off.

I'm sorry, I don't know if that is much help.  Maybe some of the girls in peer support would have good advice  

Car


----------



## MummyP

Hello,

Thank you for your reply, I think I'm in the right direction  , reducing his jimjams yet still having toasty feet and sleeping from 7pm to 6am can't be bad . I tried covers once with jimjams......hasten to add it was only one night; as we had disturbed sleep throughout the night due to LO being cold   due to kicking away covers.

Mummy P


----------

